# Splicing parallel feeders



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to give a price to repair some marina wiring, and part of the job will be to install new W cable from the existing panel down to a floating dock (the cable under the gangway is damaged) and to a newly installed junction box on the floating dock.

The existing cables in the floating dock will be routed to the junction box.

One of the circuits (a total of 10 cables) is (3) parallel #2/0 cables. Here is my question, when splicing these 2/0 parallel cables, is it better to splice them electrically isolated from each other (in this new junction box) or would you consider it a better installation if each phase was terminated along with all other conductors of the same phase (like on a terminal block or something), and why?

Thanks.


Edit: I'm figuring it with each cable being spliced with butt connectors and heat shrink, I just wondered if anyone could give a good reason that I should be hitting a terminal block instead.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I need to give a price to repair some marina wiring, and part of the job will be to install new W cable from the existing panel down to a floating dock (the cable under the gangway is damaged) and to a newly installed junction box on the floating dock.
> 
> The existing cables in the floating dock will be routed to the junction box.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put them all on the same terminal block, i would keep them separated by conductor at least. If thats what you are asking.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never done what you seem to be suggesting is allowed, and I'm wondering if it's even allowed (except for grounding conductors). 

the text of 310.10 H says: 



> (H) Conductors in ParalJel.
> (1) General. Aluminum, copper-clad aluminum, or copper
> conductors, for each phasc, polarity, neutral, or grounded
> circuit shall be permitted to be connected in parallel (electrically
> ...


(going by Charlie's rule - it says they can be joined at the ends, it does not say that they can be joined in the middle).


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I've never done what you seem to be suggesting is allowed, and I'm wondering if it's even allowed (except for grounding conductors).
> 
> the text of 310.10 H says:
> 
> ...


Good point.


----------

